# Anyone Still Pop Popcorn?



## fmdog44 (Jun 20, 2018)

It struck me today as I brought home popcorn (popped and $4/bag)) that I have not popped popcorn since the 70's Does anyone here still pop the popcorn?


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 20, 2018)

I pop it in the winter.

When we were growing up popcorn was usually our Sunday supper with an apple or a glass of grape juice.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jun 20, 2018)

I pop it in the micro wave. I remember my Grandmother popping it in a frying pan. Sometimes she put to much in and it would force the lid up and she had pop corn all over the kitchen. Later on she switched to Jiffy Pop. It came in it's own little aluminum frying pan and it was so much fun to watch the top uncurl and expand. I think they still make it.


----------



## Lara (Jun 20, 2018)

When my daughter was here for 3 months she had an air popping machine and would use organic popcorn seeds from the bulk section of Whole Foods. Then she would drizzle coconut oil and sprinkle nutritional yeast (for cheese flavor and nutrition) and sea salt on it. 

She complained of gaining weight (which I couldn't notice but bothered her.). So, the problem I pointed out to her, as any meddling mother would do , was the quantity she was eating.


----------



## StarSong (Jun 20, 2018)

I have a stovetop popper that I use regularly - like a couple of times a week.  One teaspoon of oil to a 1/2 cup of kernels.  Never could stand the fake butter chemicals in microwave popcorn.  

Ruth - I loved Jiffy Pop, too!  As I recall, a fair number of the kernels would always burn, but it was sure fun watching that foil top expand as the corn popped!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 20, 2018)

Another fan of Jiffy Pop!

Be sure to take a couple packages of Jiffy Pop on your next camping trip, even if it's only a sleepover in the backyard.


----------



## Gary O' (Jun 20, 2018)

Yup

on the stove

a bit of butter, parmesan, brewer's ('nutritional') yeast 
steel bowl
watchin' movies

Ohhh, yeaaah!


----------



## Falcon (Jun 20, 2018)

Yep .  Sometimes the microwave packets  or  use  my stir fry  pan  with a cover.

Then sprinkle  Parmesan  cheese  on  the popped  corn.  Love it  while watching  Jeopardy.

I also have an electric   air  popper  which is kinda neat,  but catching all of the  popped kernels 

is quite a trick.


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 20, 2018)

Can't remember last time I popped corn on the stove.
Loved the microwave popcorn in bags, but didn't like the smell of it when it was popping.  Some offices didn't allow it back when I was working...people complained about the smell.

For quite awhle I've bought the bagged popcorn from Kroger.  Tastes good, low price.


----------



## IKE (Jun 20, 2018)

I really like popcorn but mama not so much.

Our local Ace Hardware has some of the best tasting popcorn around and I try to go early when it's just freshly popped.....the best part of it is while just browsing and even without purchasing anything it's FREE !


----------



## ClassicRockr (Jun 20, 2018)

Orville Redenbacher, in a bag, is what we pop. When we go to a movie, it's a large (tub) of buttered popcorn and a large Coke for us. We always get the tub refilled after the movie. 

I remember, when I was in high school, popcorn or a bowl of ice cream was supper on Saturday or Sunday night while watching The Lawrence Welk Show. When I'd get tired of watching that show, and was given my bowl of popcorn, I'd head upstairs to my bedroom and do something. Most likely, that "something" was building a model car.


----------



## CindyLouWho (Jun 20, 2018)

An easy, quick way to make popcorn without the chemicals, or pan to clean up is to put 1/4 cup of popcorn kernels in a brown paper lunch bag. Fold the bag over at the top and tape with 2 pieces of scotch tape. Put in microwave for 2 minutes. Time will vary with each microwave. I lsten for the popping to slow down....usually ends up a little under 2 minutes. Just be careful opening the bag. Butter, salt or whatever you like. Easy peasy.


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 20, 2018)

Meant to say I do remember Jiffy Pop - it was fun but I wasn't that 'into' it. I don't recall the popcorn tasting particularly good.


----------



## Gary O' (Jun 20, 2018)

IKE said:


> I really like popcorn but mama not so much.
> 
> Our local Ace Hardware has some of the best tasting popcorn around and I try to go early when it's just freshly popped.....the best part of it is while just browsing and even without purchasing anything it's FREE !
> 
> View attachment 53315View attachment 53316


I'm totally in to Les Schwab popcorn
Got a brake job coming up on the 28th
Gonna spend $580
their popcorn is almost worth it


----------



## Gary O' (Jun 20, 2018)

While here;

What ever happened to movie popcorn?
Man, that stuff is greeezy


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jun 20, 2018)

Gary O', I remember that movie popcorn. My Mom would give me money for a treat at the movies and I couldn't decide if I should get the plain or splurge on the one with butter. Usually I got the plain and still had a bit left over for some candy.


----------



## IKE (Jun 20, 2018)

I can remember being taken and dropped off at the movies as a pup and my mom would pop me some corn to take with me and put it in a brown paper sack.

A cowboy double feature and a big butter soaked paper sack full of popcorn and I felt like I was in hog heaven.


----------



## jujube (Jun 20, 2018)

As a kid, corn was always popped in a large lidded saucepan, shaken vigorously over the burner.  Then melted butter went on it and some salt.  I was envious of my friends who had JiffyPop…….that seemed so "sophisticated".  My mother would have NEVER paid for something like JiffyPop when you could pop it in a pan for practically nothing.  My mom could squeeze a nickel until the buffalo's nose bled.


----------



## C'est Moi (Jun 20, 2018)

Gary O' said:


> While here;
> 
> What ever happened to movie popcorn?
> Man, that stuff is greeezy



I don't know; I can't afford movie popcorn.        When did concessions get so dang expensive???   (Of course, I haven't been to a movie in 20 years, but whatever.)


----------



## C'est Moi (Jun 20, 2018)

We occasionally have a microwaved bag of Orville R.    Not very often anymore.


----------



## rkunsaw (Jun 21, 2018)

We pop it on the stove in an aluminum club pot.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jun 21, 2018)

What about leftover popcorn from the night before? I loved it.


----------



## Gary O' (Jun 21, 2018)

fmdog44 said:


> What about leftover popcorn from the night before? I loved it.



three-four days old
aged
It's an acquired taste


----------



## Camper6 (Jun 21, 2018)

I bought a plastic unit that goes into the microwave.

Very easy to use but I haven't made any for a long time.  Just got away from it for some reason.

And with the unit you can put marshmallows in and make popcorn balls or squares.

The unit is made by Nordic Ware and it's also useful for cooking vegetables and corn.


----------



## twinkles (Jun 21, 2018)

i have an air popper---we make pop corn balls  or carmel corn --i use a large coffee  container for popping and if you want to eat it plain you can just snap the lid back on


----------



## hearlady (Jun 21, 2018)

I have the microwave popper but  I just bought a bag of lightly salted in Aldi's and was just eating some!


----------



## hearlady (Jun 21, 2018)

Anyone keep your popcorn kernels in the freezer? It's supposed to make every kernel pop. I do but some still don't pop. It stores them longer though.


----------



## StarSong (Jun 21, 2018)

I buy kernels ten pounds at a time.  The bag lasts us 6-8 months.


----------

